# Medical Coverage



## marvelsm (Apr 18, 2013)

I have been advised about getting medical coverage in Thailand and I was wondering how to go about doing i? I understand that very basic costs about $12000 baht per year then it goes up from there. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Marvelsm


----------



## stednick (Oct 16, 2011)

marvelsm:

Health insurance is a topic covered in many threads in this forum. One size does not fit all and comparing apples-to-apples is virtually impossible. The insurance companies offer far too many flavors. You should get the advice of an insurance broker to help you select what is best for your situation from the many options that are available.


_Copied from an earlier thread:_

Read these two threads for information on medical insurance options available; 

Health Insurance (last post by JWilliamson on 07SEP12) located on page 10 of this forum, and, 

Medical Insurance (last post by longwalker on 18NOV12) located on page 1 of the basement lounge subforum.

Both threads provide discussion of expat healthcare options in Thailand. Good information. 

A Mr. Cooke, shared a pdf file of health insurance quotes he received. (post by cooked on 12JUL12) in the Medical Insurance thread identified above.

Anyway, you do need health insurance to protect yourself.


----------



## marvelsm (Apr 18, 2013)

Thank you Stednick, I was told by someone here in Bangkok that two good ones are Bupa and AIA.


----------



## Mweiga (Sep 24, 2010)

marvelsm said:


> Thank you Stednick, I was told by someone here in Bangkok that two good ones are Bupa and AIA.


I use BUPA International and they're accepted at the major private hospitals in Thailand (eg, Bangkok Hospital). BUPA also offer local Thailand policies I believe.

BUPA International operate a maximum age limit for new customers - I think it's 60 years but you'd need to check. Not sure if there's an upper age limit for local BUPA policies.

One vital bit of checking you need to do before deciding on any health insurance company for Thailand is acceptance by hospitals here , especially private ones - there are numerous insurance companies from a whole range of supposedly first world countries that are blacklisted by Thai hospitals for payment problems. 

An American friend who found himself in Pattaya's Bangkok hospital following a motorbike accident under the belief his US purchased health insurance policy would cover him was told after three days by the hospital accounts dept his company was blacklisted - by that time he'd already clocked up over 100,000 baht which carried on up to 300,000 baht when he was finally discharged. He cleared this with some credit card juggling that created major financial problems for him.


----------



## marvelsm (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks Mweiga, I will check bupa out


----------



## marvelsm (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks everybody again for replying and for the sound advice and I will give this forum more search before deciding on coverage


----------

